# DIY Betta Barracks



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Contemplating this idea I was looking for some reading to support that Styrofoam killed fish but have not found any if you could direct me that would be great. I was thinking of finding some aquarium kind of paint to coat it if you would be dangerous.

This is where I got the idea from I read all of the comments both negative and positive I would like to know what others think. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac3SVHpuPhw

And this is a rough sketch of what I would be doing I like the idea of styro-foam not only because it is inexpensive but because it is light weight I would most likely use Acrylic sheets instead of glass.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

*Contemplating this idea I was looking for some reading to support that Styrofoam killed fish but have not found any. If you could direct me to some would be great. I was thinking of finding some aquarium/pool type of paint to coat the styro-foam it has a potential to be dangerous.*


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

hmmm, im not sold on that as a stable and okay aquarium. Just my $0.02, but hey what do i know!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

As long as it dosnt leak and inst toxic but I cant find any proof that its toxic and it will be filtered and the styro-foam will help keep the temp up. :C I think if I just test the water lvls on a regular basis it should be fine but again Im still looking for info. 

Anyone who might be interested I looked around and priced the materials Im pretty sure I can get less expensive materials but as a reference.

cooler 
5.20 
http://www.mrboxonline.com/95x75x10375-styrofoam-cooler-p-7045.html 

PvC Pipe 
2.00 
Lowes 

Waterproof Silicon 
5.51 
Amazon 

Acrylic 
Sheet 2.90 
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23554&catid=442 

For me it would cost aprx. 52.61$ with five tanks and two filter comartments with the tanks being 3.2 Gallons : D


----------

